# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Λιμάνια του κόσμου  (International Ports) >  Nice (France)

## mastrokostas

Ένα από τα μικρότερα λιμάνια της μεσογείου, είναι της Νίκαιας στην Γαλλία .Από εδώ πέρασα πολλές φορές ,ήταν και λιμάνι που κάναμε embarkation καποιες χρονιες .Δύσκολο πολύ για να πέσεις δίπλα ,φαίνεται και στην φωτογραφία .Θυμάμαι να πέφτουμε πρώτα εμείς και μετά ένα τεράστιο ferry boat που πήγαινε Κορσική . Περιμέναμε πάντα να φυγή για να βγούμε και εμείς .Πανέμορφο μέρος κατά τα αλλά ,για βόλτες στην παράλια .

mapoffavouritebeaches.jpg

Πηγη http://www.allaboutnice.com/mapoffavouritebeaches.jpg

----------


## nektarios15

Η παραλία της Νίκαιας(promenade des Anglais) 2007. Κατάφερα και πήγα ξανά μετά από 20 χρονια! Εμείς τότε φουντάραμε στο Villefrance(δεύτερη συνημμένη photo 2007). Φυσικά πήγα ακτοπλοϊκώς μέσω Ανκώνας και μετά οδικώς, ακόμα τα ακούω από τη σύζυγο για το πακέτο που έφαγε!

----------

